# Purchased R4i Gold 3ds card from nds-card, no order confirmation!



## 00gundumb00 (Nov 21, 2015)

Hey guys so like I mentioned in my post, I purchased the r4i gold 3ds card from nds-card.com and I checked out as a guest. After completing my order I didn't get an email confirmation of the order and I forgot to write down the order number before I submitted my credit card information. Does anyone know how I can get my order information?

Last thing I noticed, is the site misleading in terms of card prices? The webpage listed the card as $15.99 with free shipping, but they charged my card about $18 instead.

This is what I purchased if you are wondering: http://nds-card.com/ProShow.asp?ProID=149

Thanks!


----------



## scottsan (Dec 22, 2015)

These resellers aren't like Amazon, I think they just take a day or two.


----------

